#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-29
<Goldenscorp> ok c bon Neo31
<Goldenscorp> hani bich in7outha fi ml tawa UGJ-11.09-poster-v0.2
<Neo31> ok
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  fach n3wnijk tawa ?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> contacti anis w les autres designers w choufouli badges nesta3mlouha le matin
<Neo31> natbou3hom
<Neo31> koi
<Goldenscorp> ok Neo31  anis chokri hawa jayin li IRC
<elacheche_anis> salam @ tous
<Goldenscorp> ping Neo31
<Chikori> bsr tt lmond
<Goldenscorp> bsr elacheche_anis Chikori
<Chikori> salut elacheche_anis Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> ahla Chikori Goldenscorp Neo31
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,
<Goldenscorp> elacheche_anis, Chikori  haya n3mlou ping pour Neo31  :p
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Chikori> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Goldenscorp
<Neo31> haya tsarfou ma tibdewech tpingiwli
<Neo31> eni lehi bel sticker
<Chikori> ah lehi?
<Chikori> 7atta eni lehi :/
<Neo31> fama barcha 7ajet mizelit mich rek7a pour le global jam
<Chikori> like?
<Goldenscorp> achniya Neo31 ?
<Neo31> 1. il faut annoncer que l'inscription est ferme
<elacheche_anis> J'envoie un msg pour l'event FB, je suis admin de l'event Neo31
<Neo31> 2. contacter les participant pour leurs demander de prendre leurs laptop avec, liberer un pe d'espace libre, installer virtualbox s'il le faut..
<Neo31> 3. ameliorer les badges et prendre decision du badge qu'on va utiliser d'ici le matin
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, sou2el khatir billéhi
<Neo31> je rappel qu'on a pas un badge vertical je pense
<Neo31> non mouch 3al event elacheche_anis
<Chikori> el badge 5alliha 3liha
<Neo31> on doit envoyer par launchpad
<Neo31> tu pe contacter imen pour nous aider
<Neo31> creer un google doc
<Neo31> et passe le lien pour ameliorer le text et confirmer avant de l'envoyer
<Neo31> je c pas pa mal de choses dans la tete, ken fama 7aja o5ra ne9ssa 9oulouli
<elacheche_anis> Oui Chikori peut nous faire un badge pour l'UGJ :) , ok Neo31 , sou2ali il khatir mouch 3al msg, est ce que mich na3imlou l'installation mté3 11.10 3al VBox mouch 3al machine phisyque!!
<Neo31> on a 15 machines physiques
<Neo31> ceux qui n'ont pas un systeme libre vont le faire sur leurs laptops lors de l'install party
<Neo31> le reste est libre de faire sur son PC ou sur une VM
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Neo31> L'upgrade en 11.10 beta sur machine physique sera fortement recommandee, mais ils sont libre de faire sur VM
<elacheche_anis> l'instal party c'est pour 11.04
<Neo31> on va installer la 11.04
<Neo31> puis on fait upgrade a la 11.10beta
<elacheche_anis> ok, mélla ita7foun ya3mal l'installation fil ugj w akahaw ;)
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> ping Chikori
<elacheche_anis> winik inti w luna!!! 7il FB w chouf groupe redaction!!! 3émline groupe w mé nal9a hatta 7ad ki 7échti bikom!!! :p Imen méghuir mé in3amlou 3léha illila s3ib barcha tji, normalement rahi fi salat ittahajod..
<elacheche_anis> ping Chikori
<Chikori> pong elacheche_anis
<Chikori> luna 3andha nharin mahich en ligne
<elacheche_anis> béhi inti libre!!
<Chikori> eni ne5dem :((
<Chikori> fi projet web
<elacheche_anis> ok, it's ok ;)
<Chikori> en plus fot el delais
<Chikori> :'(
<elacheche_anis> rabi y3inik Chikori take it easy :D ataw youfa il projet ;) :)
<Chikori> madhabiya ken nal9a chkoun y3awenni
<Neo31> elacheche_anis edit the google doc permission
<Neo31> 7ott share w a3mal anyone with the link
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<elacheche_anis> salam nizarus
<wissem> salam tout le monde
<Chikori> salem
<wissem> elacheche_anis: y'a rien dans le doc
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribtik nizarus wissem
<wissem> ou c'est juste moi?
<Neo31> salut a tous
<elacheche_anis> wissem, on va commancer la rédaction du script de la confirmation maintenant XD
<wissem> xD
<wissem> haya mela
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<Neo31> on prepare pas mals de choses pour le UGJ
<Neo31> le sticker
<Neo31> le poster saye 7dhar
<Neo31> et on va rediger qq chose
<Neo31> brb
<nizarus> oui j'ai vu le poster jamal pas mal :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr nizarus
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, Neo31 : il est préférable de laisser la porte ouverte au UGJ à une liste d'attente peut être qu'il y aura des désistements parmi les 50 premiers
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Neo31> koi elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> regarder koi arrete d'ecrire en rouge
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> bonne idee
<k3nz0> plopz everybody
<Chikori> Po9!
<nizarus> plap k3nz0
<Neo31> hi k3nz0
<k3nz0> Les mecs, c'est quand qu'on reçoit les emails pour la confirmation de la participation au Global Jam ? :-))
<Neo31> k3nz0 max demain matin, mais tout ceux qui ont leurs noms sur la page wiki sont confirmee deja
<Neo31> on va juste envoyer un mail pour annoncer la liste et rappeler qq choses
<k3nz0> Parfait
<k3nz0> Bon moi j'y vais
<k3nz0> Liletkom zina
<wissem> elacheche_anis: on peut pas éditer le doc rahou
<elacheche_anis> wissem, oui tu peut fait un F5!!! c'est pas moi qui est entrain d'ecrire!!
<Neo31> refresh wissem
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis Chikori c bon le doc ?
<Neo31> nizarus trah zid thabat m3ana
<Neo31> qui peut inviter imen pour aider
<Neo31> https://docs.google.com/document/d/19NRjsgzTeU5d1yi9xZPQyd2Dcl1ams-wYtHk01pw7QA/edit?hl=fr&pli=1
<nizarus> Neo31, il vaut mieux garder une installation propre 11.04 et faire une autre pour le testing
<nizarus> ou installer 11.10 sur une autre partition
<nizarus> il vaut mieux que les présents sortent avec une installation bien faite de ubuntu
<Neo31> g envoyer le lien a imen pour aider
<Neo31> c bon ?
<Neo31> on peut installer une version propre a la fin du global jam nizarus
<Neo31> en // ou remplacer la version testing (:
<Neo31> ca sera pas un probleme, deja les utilisateur vont apprendre a installer ubuntu lors de l'install party et peuvent refaire apres non ?
<Neo31> kothrou el mondassine
<nizarus> en fait ceux qui seront présent lors de l'install party ne vont pas tous être présent lors des sessions testing et upgrade
<nizarus> +1 :D <Neo31> kothrou el mondassine
<nizarus> mais j'ai pas compris ce que vous voulez faire avec le doc :/
<Neo31> le message sera envoyer aux participant qui vont rester pendant 3 jours nizarus
<Neo31> les autres peuvent installer uen version stable
<Neo31> on va annonver sur les different supports
<Neo31> objectif, les participant yjibou leurs laptops
<Neo31> et yabda 3andhom chwaya espace libre
<Neo31> bach ma nou7louch fel UGJ
<Neo31> ??
<Neo31> ping Goldenscorp
<nizarus> ok
<Goldenscorp> pong Neo31
<Neo31> nizarus hawka el doc editi 7aja wala sala7 wala fasa5
<Neo31> wala chatab
<Neo31> che pas
<Neo31> moi je m'occupe du sticker
<Neo31> ama 3al daza hedhi mouch bach na3mal fih 7ata dharba
<Neo31> Goldenscorp pour le UGJ dabar blassa fi dar 3ami wala dar 3amti
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<Neo31> je garde la mienne pour qq1 ki vien de loin
<Goldenscorp> ok no pb
<Neo31> sarhan pe etre et qq1 d'autre
<Goldenscorp> ok Neo31
<fati> hi every body lol
<Neo31> 5ater on a 23 places d'hebergement
<Goldenscorp> salut Nour_al_Imen fati
<Neo31> donc les 3 lo5rina yjiw ba7dheya eni w pe etre elacheche_anis peut aider ?
<Neo31> salut Nour_al_Imen et fati
<fati> merci gold et neo
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31,  je le rédige à l'aube à tête reposée in  cha Allah
<Nour_al_Imen> Autre tâche ?
<elacheche_anis> ok, Neo31 je confirme ça demain soir inchallah.. salam Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> J'espère te trouver si jamais j'ai une question vers 4h30
<elacheche_anis> salam fati
<Nour_al_Imen> وعليكم السلام
<fati> ws
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> ok ?
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> nope Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> elacheche_anis,  help for what ?
<Neo31> c un google doc donc tlm pe aider
<Nour_al_Imen> you can't ?
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen c autre histoire
<Nour_al_Imen> dsl je ne comprends pas, nous allons rédiger une annonce en grp?
<elacheche_anis> pong Neo31 and Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> je peut avoir 2 extra members chez moi
<Neo31> elacheche_anis on a 23
<Neo31> tu pe avoir un ou 2 chez toi?
<Neo31> y a 3 extra
<Neo31> moi je pick 2
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, je confirme demain soir inchallah
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sinon Chikori !?
<elacheche_anis> tu prendras 2 chez toi?
<elacheche_anis> alors il reste 1!!??
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ama 9olna 9adech tu pe prendre
<Neo31> 5ater ca pe changer who knows
<Neo31> il faut avoir des places extra
<Chikori> je re
<elacheche_anis> ok, alors, un personne c'est pas un problème, dans tout les cas je confirmerai ça demain soir :) :p
<Neo31> de toute facon on va arrager avec le foyer
<Neo31> mais en cas ou nous auron des places extra
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Goldenscorp t'as uploader le png et xcf ?
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, ou ?
<Neo31> ?
<Goldenscorp> fi ML oK
<Neo31> mouch 9olt bach tala3hom 3al ML ?
<Goldenscorp> i3malou
<Neo31> UGJ-11.09-poster-v0.2
<Goldenscorp> oui
<tr0xan> golna salem
<nizarus> golna wa 3alaykom ma 9oltom
<tr0xan> ça va nizarus
<tr0xan> ??
<nizarus> hmd :) et toi ?
<tr0xan> pas mal
<tr0xan> :)
<elacheche_anis> aya bn les amis :)
<nizarus> bn elacheche_anis
<tr0xan> fellag,
<mamdouh> salam tout le monde
<mamdouh> slm Neo31
<Neo31> salut
<mamdouh> g un autre probléme
<mamdouh> avec mon VPS
<mamdouh> pour la commande ps et top
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> kammal chbik sketit
<mamdouh> avec le terminal
<mamdouh> je met la commande
<mamdouh> et je tape entrer
<mamdouh> il ne maffiche pas les services en cours d'execution
<mamdouh> et j'avait un autre probléme pour la commande KILL ca marchait pas avant mais g installé un package et c'est resolu
<mamdouh> mais la commande ps , ps aux ...... top il ne m'affiche rien
<mamdouh> :/
<mamdouh> g installer un package
<mamdouh> et je met la commande pstree maintenant pour voir les services en train d'execution
<mamdouh> PSTREE
<mamdouh> mais ps aux et les autres ca marche ?
<mamdouh> ::!!!!!!!!!
<mamdouh> USER        PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<mamdouh> voila ce que m'affiche quand je met la commande ps aux
<mamdouh> meme pour ps -a
<mamdouh> PID TTY          TIME CMD
<mamdouh> c'est tout
<mamdouh> et rien afficher au dessous
<mamdouh> ping Neo31
<MaWaLe> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> enfin :)
<MaWaLe> bonjour Neo31
<bemawi> smash
<MaWaLe> Neo31,  occupé????
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> +ou-
<Neo31> sry
<Neo31> oui MaWaLe ?
<Neo31> bjr tlm
<MaWaLe> Neo31,  j'aurais voulu discuter un peu UGJ
<Neo31> de kel points tu ve discuter MaWaLe
<Neo31> vasy
<MaWaLe> Neo31,  PM
<Neo31> np
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> cv nizarus ?
<nizarus> quel cv sarhan ?
<Tracker_DPP> Salam tout le monde
<sarhan> ah parfois je me mets en mode facebook -.-
<sarhan> salam Tracker_DPP
<sarhan> ca va bien nizarus Tracker_DPP ?
<nizarus> sarhan, ah ok :) oui bien hmd et toi ?
<nizarus> ahla Tracker_DPP
<Tracker_DPP> très bien nizarus et toi ?
<sarhan> bien
<sarhan> nizarus: vous connaisez quelqu'un qui peut imprimer des stickers zone sousse?
<Tracker_DPP> sarhan: comment tu vas ?
<sarhan> l'imprimeur que j'ai contacté rentre au bled pour l'aid et ne pourra pas nous faire des stickers
<Tracker_DPP> quoi de neuf les gars ?
<sarhan> on prépare l'Ubuntu Global Jam
<Tracker_DPP> cool
<sarhan> et vous quoi de neuf pour ubuntu cote d'ivoire?
<Tracker_DPP> rien pour le moment
<Tracker_DPP> j'ai éssayé de les aider
<Tracker_DPP> personne ne m'as contacté
<Tracker_DPP> re
<nizarus> sarhan, non j'ai pas des contactes à sousse :/
<nizarus> sarhan, l'imprimeur doit être spécial ?
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek Goldenscorp
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<tr0xan> salem
<tr0xan> 3idkom mabrouk
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> 3eed sa3eed
<tr0xan> wa3oumor madeed
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-30
<Neo31> 3idkon sa3idon (:
<k3nz0> Neo31, :D
<k3nz0> 3lina wa3lik :))
<Neo31> ahla k3nz0
<Neo31> (:
<Neo31> 3idkom mabrouk les bots et sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan heni 3al google doc haw l9it geekette bdet traka7 fih
<Neo31> https://docs.google.com/document/d/19NRjsgzTeU5d1yi9xZPQyd2Dcl1ams-wYtHk01pw7QA/edit?hl=fr&pli=1
<Neo31> re
<sarhan> re Neo31
<sarhan> c'est toi anonymous user 3?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui je pense
<Neo31> user2 c manel
<Neo31> moi je c pa
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> à propos du filed nom prenom email et launchpad
<sarhan> on a deja tous les noms prenoms
<sarhan> on a deja tous les comptes launchpad
<sarhan> l'email on en a pas besoin
<sarhan> vu que chacun a mis son mail en s'inscrivant surr launchpad
<Neo31> attens arhan il faut verifier dabord
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaWaLe << invalide
<Neo31> pas de compte launchpad sur ca page wiki
<sarhan> MaWaLe (dernière édition le 2008-11-03 20:10:47 par mawale)
<sarhan> si tu clique sur par mawale
<Neo31> invalide >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/icone-sabri
<sarhan> t'es dans son compte launchpad
<Neo31> ah ok sarhan
<Neo31> et pour sabri
<sarhan> il a modifié le wiki avec son compte launchpad
<sarhan> chouf fi information dans la page wiki tu trouvera son launchpad
<Neo31> wissem hmem invalide
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> mela sal7ilna el page wiki pour ceux qui n'ont pas entrer les bonnes informations
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> je vais le faire
<sarhan> mais enlever ces fields
<sarhan> moch we7ed ya3mel inscription bel sif
<sarhan> ou yzid yconfirmi
<Neo31> Skander Ben Mahmoud
<Neo31> c son vrai nom
<Neo31> invalide >> Aymen Jabri
<sarhan> ti stana aman
<sarhan> matmahemchinich
<Neo31> invalid >> Adonis Makri
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> heni ntapi feli mahomch maktoubine bel s7i7 bach nsal7ouhom
<Neo31> invalide >> HaddadWalid
<Neo31> invalide >> Souri Ahmed
<Neo31> invalide >> Salah Gontara
<Neo31> sarhan tu edit le wiki ? ou je pe corriger qq choses ?
<sarhan> j'édit là
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> va y Neo31 hani mechi net3acha
<Neo31> att sarhan
<Neo31> tu t'en occupe apres de corriger la page wiki ?
<sarhan> je suis entrain de le faire
<Neo31> donc
<sarhan> j'ai verifié les 15 premiers noms
<Neo31> on annule la confirmation du nom complet et du launchpad
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> on laisse le champ email!?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> on en a pas besoin
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk im
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> pk pas sarhan !
<Nour_al_imen> عيدكم مبارك الناس الكل
<Neo31> hum ok sarhan, a mon avis c pas vraiment necessaire (:
<sarhan> Neo31: pourquoi faire le champ email?
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> mela nous auron 3 champs !
<sarhan> eli houma?
<Neo31> nom complet, nickname et launchpad
<sarhan> nom complet 3ana
<sarhan> launchpad 3ana
<Neo31> na7ki sur la badge
<sarhan> euh le badge
<sarhan> le badge
<sarhan> tu vas faire des badges perso?
<Neo31> ca sera un badge verticale 10x12.8cm
<sarhan> un conseil
<Neo31> !?
<sarhan> a3mel badge sans nom
<sarhan> tu gagne beaucoup de temps
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> c pas pratique sarhan
<sarhan> au contraire
<sarhan> après tu devras chercher chacun son badge
<sarhan> et puis ca sert à quoi?
<Neo31> oui sarhan apres les participants vont chercher chaqu'un son nom
<Neo31> ydhi3ou fiha
<sarhan> yep
<sarhan> exactement
<Neo31> personellement j'aurai des problemes a retenir les noms
<Neo31> c 50 personnes
<sarhan> ti pg
<sarhan> on a pas besoin de retenir leur nom
<Neo31> c pas cool de faire comme ca sarhan
<sarhan> mela
<sarhan> 7ot juste le nom
<sarhan> pas besoin du pseudo irc
<Neo31> il vaut mieux chaqu'un son badge
<sarhan> walla launchpad
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> a3lech elt3ab
<sarhan> je re
<Neo31> sarhan, itlha bel page wiki
<sarhan> el3ché bred
<Neo31> 5ali el badge a qq1 d'autre
<Nour_al_imen> Vous aurez besoin de moi ?
<Nour_al_imen> Dsl pour cet après midi je vous ai cherché vers 15h
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai trouvé personne
<Neo31> g t pa la
<Neo31> no problem Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> Oui sarhan  apparemment avait besoin de moi
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_al_imen> Vous aurez besoin de moi ?
<Nour_al_imen> là
<Nour_al_imen> Vous faites quoi ?
<Neo31> sarhan il faut confirmer le nom avec le pseudonyme pour qu'on puisse faire la relation
<Neo31> on redige le doc d'hier Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> t'as le google doc sur ton fb
<Nour_al_imen> le script
<Nour_al_imen> dac cette fois je reviens ds 10 mn pour le faire
<Nour_al_imen> promis
<Nour_al_imen> assalem alaykom je reviens
<Nour_al_imen> ok?
<Neo31> on a deja commecner Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> walli conecti fait qq corrections et improvement
<Nour_al_imen> ok je dinne et je viens stp
<Neo31> sarhan mawale a recommander de tester 11.04 vers 11.10beta mais aussi le fresh install et sur vm aussi. on peut tester le version server et dvd
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> mar7ba geekette86
<geekette86> resalut Neo31  sarhan  et les restes xD
<Neo31> et les bots aussi
<geekette86> xD
 * Neo31 brb
<Neo31> geekette86
<Neo31> 86 c une annee ou une architecture de processeur
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> tu pre repondre en pv
<geekette86> x86
<geekette86> lool Neo
<Neo31> ^^
<Nour_al_imen> re Qui est avec moi sur le doc ?
<sarhan> ChanServ
<sarhan> Neo31: sayeb el wiki tawa
<Neo31> g rien toucher fel wiki sarhan
<sarhan> good
<sarhan> mak 9otli tu vas modifier walla chneya
<Neo31> g demander mais puiske tu ete connecte g pas fait
<Neo31> et de toute facon je te laisse la tache
<Neo31> sinon ch9awlik fel test de ubuntu dvd et ubuntu server sarhan ?
<sarhan> ok Neo31 mais faut télécharger l'iso le jeudi
<sarhan> ou brabi le jeudi 7otou les paquet du depot ubuntu 11.10 fel serveur apt cacher
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> tu peut te connecter et faire via vnc sarhan ?
<Neo31> jeudi bach nitlha nrakka7 fel salle eni w anis
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> je vais le faire
<sarhan> mela na3melt script shell ytelechargi l'iso?
<sarhan> durant la nuit?
<sarhan> walla ils ferment les pc la nuit?
<Neo31> nope, taw ntelecharjiha eni no problem
<Neo31> juste pour installer ubuntu sur machine virtuelle et utiliser le serveur cache
<Neo31> wala taw nchouf kifech n7ill el cache sur net w fait le a distance
<Neo31> je le confirme demain soir inchalah
<Neo31>  ok ?
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> sarhan 9adech 3andik connexion!?
<sarhan> 1mb :/
<sarhan> fama wifi 8mb
<sarhan> je peux le cracker :D
<sarhan> le temps de télécharger l'iso
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<sarhan> le wiki est correct à 100%
<Nour_al_imen> Vous voulez dire quoi
<Nour_al_imen> par n'hésiteez pas à poser vos quest
<Nour_al_imen> ping sarhan
<Nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<sarhan> je dois partir moi
<sarhan> a+
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen: dis a neo que le wiki est ok
<Nour_al_imen> comment je lui dis ?
<Nour_al_imen> ping sarhan
<Nour_al_imen> ping sarhan
<Nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_imen> Il y a qlqn ?
<Nour_al_imen> Le doc est prêt à être envoyé
<Nour_al_imen> LE wiki aussi est prêt
<Neo31> pong Neo31
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> ok
<geekette86> Neo31: a3mel talla 3al doc
<Neo31> merci nour je check
<geekette86> tra
<Neo31> merci a geekette86 aussi
<Neo31> on peut ecrire "Bonjour," a la place de "Bonjour Mr Foulen Fouleni," ? ca sera plus facile pour faire copier coller.
<Neo31> bien le message de l'email
<Neo31> l'annonce n'est pas encore prete non? Nour_al_imen geekette86
<Neo31> re
<Nour_al_imen> pourqoi ?
<Nour_al_imen> Moi j crois q ça va là
<Nour_al_imen> t'as des proposition Neo31  ?
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> 1mn stp
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Neo31> voir page 1 annonce Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Neo31> sinon on peut ecrire "bonjour," tt simplement ?
<Neo31> je doit envoyer a 50 personnes via leurs launchpad
<Neo31> il faut annoncer sur fb, ML et tt et inviter les membres a verifiers leurs email..
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen !
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Nour_al_imen> au lieu de Bonjour mr foulen ?
<Nour_al_imen> C pas moi qui l'a mise
<Nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_imen> Viens sur le doc qu'on en finisse une fois pour tte . Tu veux ?
<Nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 2 mn Nour_al_imen je publique qq messages sur les groups des autres communautes et pages fb
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> chwi la
<Neo31> re
<Nour_al_imen>  c qui dkhal ba3dhou ?
<Neo31> moi
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Neo31> et toi (puiske tu demande ki d5al ba3dhou)
<geekette86> moi dkhelet be3dhi
<geekette86> user 5 c nour rl imen ou ki exactemen
<geekette86> dsl
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> a5tana mel chat gdocs
<Neo31> hawka nchatiw lenna w niktbou ghadi
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen ton nom ne figure pas sur la page wiki
<Nour_al_imen> ok neo merci
<Neo31> il faut faire au moins pour avoir la chance de la liste d'attente
<Nour_al_imen> tte façon je serais pas libre vdr et semdi
<Neo31> on pourra arrager qq chose pe etre je c pa
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> Mais dimanche peut etre
<Neo31> mais stp inscrit ton nom sur la page wiki
<Nour_al_imen> je crains d'etre déphasée pr une seule journée
<Neo31> euh!
<Nour_al_imen> sous les participants admis ou autre part
<Neo31> mm place
<Neo31> mais ton numero ca sera superieur a 50 (donc fel liste d'attente)
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<geekette86> ping Neo31
<geekette86> pr l'annoce c pour Fb nn
<geekette86> ??
<Neo31> pong geekette86
<Neo31> annonce pour
<geekette86> oui donc annonce
<Neo31>     Mailing List
<Neo31>     Facebook Event
<Neo31>     Page Facebook
<geekette86> donc je pene pr fb mentionner la necissité de laptop et tou ça c po necessaire
<geekette86> *pense
<Neo31> il faut dire que seule les premiers 50 participants sont confirmees, le reste est dans la liste d'attente
<Neo31> si on ne met pas la necessite de laptop on doit mettre la necessite de verifier leurs adresses emails
<geekette86> so delete that ppart talking about laptop
<Neo31> je propose de mettre kan mm ( y a des gens qui n'utilisent preske pas leurs adresses emails)
<geekette86> paku as u like
<geekette86> ;-)
<Neo31> on peut mettre qq chose du genre (contacter Neo si vous n'avez pas de laptop)
<Neo31> avec mon tel ou @email
<Neo31> en bref on doit pas depasser 15 personnes sans laptop sinon nous auron 2 personnes par PC
<Neo31> de toute facon y a pas mal de geeks, je suppose que la majorite ont deja des laptops
<geekette86> oui c ke je pense aussi
<Neo31> Rappeler que la presence est open pour tlm pendant la premiere matinee
<Neo31> Ouverture de la liste d’attente, au Global jam (mêmes étapes d’inscription)
<Neo31> ah sarhan a deja resolu pour la liste d'attente et a creer un nouveau tablo
<Nour_al_imen> oui j'y suis inscrite alhamdoulilleh
<Nour_al_imen> vendrdi mat ou la première mat ?
<Neo31> <Nour_al_imen> vendrdi mat ou la première mat ? << ????
<Nour_al_imen> laisse tomber
<Nour_al_imen> viens voir ça va ?
<Nour_al_imen> on n'y va
<Nour_al_imen> ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> je pense ke ca va oui
<Nour_al_imen> donc ?
<Nour_al_imen> j'envoie à partir de l'event ?
<Nour_al_imen> UGJ ?
<Nour_al_imen> ou bien ?
<Nour_al_imen> L'annonce sur l'event
<Nour_al_imen> mais sinon le liste des mails des particiants
<Neo31> re
<Nour_al_imen> alo
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> je m'occupe d'envoyer le message privee
<Nour_al_imen> moi c quoi
<Neo31> tu pe publier l'annonce sur les differents supports
<Neo31>     Mailing List
<Neo31>     Facebook Event
<Neo31>     Page Facebook
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Nour_al_imen> cordialement l'équipe relations
<Nour_al_imen> Neo31: ?
<Nour_al_imen> ça fait plus joli l'equipe relation ubuntutn
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ca roule
<Nour_al_imen> attends
<Nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_imen> c pas 30 GO ???
<Nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> 30 go?
<Neo31> ah oui
<Nour_al_imen> oui bein c GB
<Neo31> GOcotet ou GBytes
<Neo31> GOcotets ou GBytes
<Neo31> c kifkif
<Nour_al_imen> ah bon mouch 1 octet 8bite
<Nour_al_imen> bits
<Nour_al_imen> *
<Neo31> 1 octet = 1 byte = 8 bites
<crack3r> bites?
<crack3r> wtf
<Neo31> bits
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> dsl
<crack3r> 7ram
<crack3r> 3id w 3wacher
<Nour_al_imen> chnouwa elli hram ????
<Neo31> c le francais ki fini tjr avec un e
<Neo31> rien Nour_al_imen tafi dhaw
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> 1 octet = 1 byte = 8 bits
<Nour_al_imen> je hais ce genre de ...
<Nour_al_imen> ok écris GO en fr wakahaw
<Nour_al_imen> the end
<Neo31> crack3r next time kick
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen  3ala ra7tik
<crack3r> Neo31, va a l'enfer mec
<Neo31> apres toi sans probleme
<Neo31> c bon Nour_al_imen ? j'envoie?
<Nour_al_imen> oui sauf ps et non ps 2
<Nour_al_imen> vas y envoie
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je m'et l'equipe relations
<Nour_al_imen> oui je l'ai règlé moi non
<Neo31> tu t'occupe de l'annonce ?
<Neo31> non t'as pas fait
<Nour_al_imen> ça va là ?
<Nour_al_imen> non
<Nour_al_imen> pas de point
<Neo31> euh ok
<Nour_al_imen> après l'equipe blabla
<Neo31> behi verifie une derniere fois
<Nour_al_imen> j'ai envoyé sur la ML
<Nour_al_imen> tu peux aller voir
<Nour_al_imen> l'annonce je l'ai mise en article sur la page
<Nour_al_imen> t'en dis ?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_al_imen> comment je peux me mettre à jour les fans ?
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> c bon just met un lien sur la page c tt
<Neo31> tu peut mettre a jours ceux qui ont confirmer sur l'event
<Neo31> c eux qu'on veut cibler pas tlm
<Nour_al_imen> mets les toi à jour
<Nour_al_imen> je susi pas admin
<Nour_al_imen> ma tĉhe est accomplie sur la page et la ML
<Nour_al_imen> lien vers quoi ?
<Nour_al_imen> laisse article w chihilna fihom
<Neo31> mail recu sur ML
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen
<k3nz0> Au fait, si y a des absents parmi les 20 personnes prises en charge. Y aura possibilité de succéder aux personnes suivantes ?
<Neo31> che pa
<Nour_al_imen> att
<Nour_al_imen> dispositon sans s
<Neo31> oui k3nz0
<Neo31> y a possibilite d'avoir des places de plus
<Neo31> et j'ai aussi proposer d'heberger 2 membres chez moi
<Neo31> anis va faire de mm aussi
<Nour_al_imen> neo tu m'a lue ?
<Nour_al_imen> enlève le s
<k3nz0> Ok. Sinon, moi je viens avec un ami et il a pas de laptop ..
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> k3nz0 ton amis a confirmer sur wiki et il a suivie la procedure d'inscription?
<k3nz0> Oui.
<Neo31> parfait alors
<k3nz0> Achraf Gharbi
<Nour_al_imen> Je quitte moi
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_imen merci
<Nour_al_imen> je t'en pris
<Neo31> g un probleme, je pe pas envoyer l'email a tlm, ( I have reached the quota)
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> T'as résolu ton pb ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Neo31
<Neo31> pongn ou
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> lol
<Nour_al_Imen> La solution c d'envoyer le msg de imen avec la liste en nom prénom
<Nour_al_Imen> des participants
<Neo31> non Nour_al_Imen, je suis pas admin du groupe launchpad
<Nour_al_Imen> tu peux envoyer à tous le monde où bien qu'est ce tu peux faire ?
<Nour_al_Imen> sauf par personne ?
<Neo31> je pense qu'il est possible d'envoyer a touts les inscrit aux groupe launchpad mais ca doit etre fait par l'admin du groupe
<Neo31> je ne suis pas l'un des admins du group malheureusement on doit attendre si qq1 d'autre peut faire
<Nour_al_Imen> moi sur sabily je me suis inscrite sur Lounchpas je suis devenue auto sur la ML
<Neo31> sinon on n'as pas une autre solution je pense
<Neo31> devenue auto?
<Nour_al_Imen> matiquement
<slimTN> 3idkom mabrouk :)
<Neo31> ah we we, c la ML du launchpad
<Nour_al_Imen> sans que je m'inscris sur la ML
<Nour_al_Imen> عيدك مبارك أخي سامي
<Neo31> mais nous on utilise la ML ubuntu pas celle du launchpad
<Neo31> slim mouch sami
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk slimTN
<Nour_al_Imen> oui mais sur sabily tous le monde envoie sur la ML
<Nour_al_Imen> qu'importe
<Neo31> slimTN chbik mikch jey lel UGJ ?
<Neo31> shame on you
<slimTN> 9olt l skander sajel asamina ezouz
<slimTN> hani mal9itech esmi
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> aparament taffek skander
<Neo31> lol
<slimTN> é haw tla3 sa7bi msafer lromania
<Neo31> haya ijri 9ayad fel liste d'attente, belikchi tsalakha
<slimTN> dcc bech n3adiw sé 15jrs
<Neo31> chkoune msafer ?
<slimTN> hamla
<slimTN> sa7bi sa7bi bech ya9ra lbara
<slimTN> dc hamla sé 15 jrs :D
<slimTN> kén haka taw ntol 3likom
<Neo31> ok, tu pe venir 3 jours kan mm
<slimTN> 5ater mabdayiya bech n3adiwhom fi hammamet
<slimTN> nchallah nchallah
<slimTN> fama bnét ?
<Neo31> 1. tjib ton laptop m3ak 2. inscri toi fel liste d'attente
<slimTN> aah je veux dire win nbét ?
<Neo31> lol yezi slimTN ntatti
<slimTN> ti nn
<Neo31> sinon o93od ma tjich
<slimTN> jje veux dire
<slimTN> nbét
<slimTN> :D
<slimTN> nbéééét
<Neo31> ah ija taw nchouflik anis ybaytikch ba7dheh
<Neo31> lol
<slimTN> stana sé3a
<slimTN> 9adéch bech ybayet m3ah men wé7ed houwa sé3a
<slimTN> é fel lista fama bnét
<slimTN> nbét*
<slimTN> :D
<Neo31> on pe avoir des places extra pour le foye
<Neo31> slimTN tsayab fil ri9 el berid mte3ik
<Neo31> !
<slimTN> O:)
<Neo31> anis bach yhiz 2 personnes ba7dheh
<slimTN> bnét ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> wlad
<slimTN> nn méla
<slimTN> nn7eb nbét fi foiyé
<slimTN> lebnét :p
<Neo31> foye complet, w enti bedhet ma tbetich fi foye
<Neo31> ya tji ba7dheya wala ba7dha anis
<k3nz0> +1 Neo31 3:)
<slimTN> att fama bnét fel foyé
<Neo31> non
<slimTN> é sérieux ne7ki ?
<slimTN> 9oul wallah !
<Neo31> famma geekette taw tkawar bik
<Neo31> taw nwassiha
<slimTN> manou !
<slimTN> ti nn je parle des
<Neo31> berrasmi tkawar bik rahi, 7atta fel muscle je pense kelle pe etre plus musclee ke toi, donc facilement tamsa7 bik el 9a3a ken ta3mal haka wala haka
<Neo31> oui manou
<slimTN> loooooooooooooool
<Neo31> w kima 9otlik enti ba7dheya eni wala ba7dha anis maghir ma tas2al
<slimTN> béhi Neo31 tjibelna bnét :D
<slimTN> wechrab kahaw
<slimTN> wwenji m3ak win t7eb :D
<Neo31> lol taw nab3thik 9antawi wala beb b7ar balbazha (3ala mas2oulitik) ken ychidik el 7akim ma na3rfikch
<slimTN> ama sérieux
<slimTN> jje ferai mon max pour arrivé :D
<slimTN> ama mouch lé 3jrs
<slimTN> hhani bech nchouf el wiki
<slimTN> att
<Neo31> behi 9ayad fel liste d'attente
<Neo31> tawa
<slimTN> ti mal9itech le lien :s
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org > events > UGJ preparatifs
<Neo31> dima dhaye3 fiha slimTN ?
<Neo31> l9itha slimTN ?
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<Neo31> hawka raja3t ktibt les etapes d'inscrit pour ceux qui vont mettre dans la liste d'attente
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-31
<nizarus> salam @ tous et 3idkom mabrouk
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk
<nizarus> snin deyma Neo31 merci :)
<Neo31> nizarus qui est admin du groupe launchpad ?
<Neo31> tu peut envoyer un email a touts les membres de notre groupe launchpad ?
<Neo31> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong Neo31
<nizarus> j'était entrain de lire mes mail
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sry
<nizarus> non je suis pas admin sur LP :(
<Neo31> nizarus on doit transferer ces droits aux nouveaux membres actifs non ? y a zied toi moi sarhan anis et d'autres
<nizarus> Neo31, j'ai demandé ça il y a une éternité, mais personne ne répond présent
<Neo31> nizarus il faut contacter Karim directement, il ne suit plus l'ML aparement
<Neo31> Karim Fathalah
<nizarus> comme je t'ai dis, la solution c'est de désigner parmi vous un nouveau loco contacte pour que Zied lui passe les droits et c'est à lui de faire le ménage sur LP
<Neo31> il peut transferer les channels et launchpad au loco contact courant le temps qu'on fait un vote pour mettre des responsables a ces supports la
<nizarus> pour karim je pense pas qu'il peut faire un truc
<Neo31> comment ca nizarus ?
<nizarus> il y a un groupe d'admins qui contient zied, mawale, rached, etc...
<nizarus> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-mc
<Neo31> il est owner nizarus : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-mc
<Neo31> a savoir s'ils ont tt les droits nizarus
<nizarus> hmm, oui :/
<nizarus> je suis pas certain
<Neo31> voila, ca sera mieux que le loco contact soit owner des ces supports (comme ca il pourra transfrer a un membre actif ou donner des privileges a certains membres pour administrer)
<nizarus> oui c'est normalement ça
<Neo31> je veut faire une demande pour etre loco contacte mais ce n'est pas encore stable la loco
<Neo31> il vaut mieux ameliorer encore le fonctionnement pour le moment
<nizarus> et prépare ta candidature pour devenir ubuntu member
<Neo31> y a une date specifique pour ca ou c'est libre nizarus ?
<nizarus> normalement il doit y avoir une réunion mensuelle qui éxamine les candidatures
<Neo31> bien (: donc delay pour l'approval c minimum 1 mois
<nizarus> il faut bien préparer ta page wiki
<Neo31> ouki
<nizarus> c'est quoi le souci avec les badges ?
<Neo31> euh, y a un autre soucis nizarus
<Neo31> g pas pu envoyer le mail pour commencer
<Neo31> sinon les badges g demander a ..
 * Neo31 en mode domaged ram
<Neo31> damaged*
<Neo31> jamal
<Neo31> g demander a jamal de preparer un badge verticale
<Neo31> saye on a les porte badges deja
<Neo31> il faut imprimer mnt
<Neo31> g supprimer l'@ email du badge
<Neo31> on va mettre nom complet
<Neo31> nickname
<Neo31> et launchpad
<Neo31> le nick name on va laisser blanc pour ecrire en stylo
<Neo31> je v voir la possibiliter de preparer les nom et launchpad une par une, sinon on laisse le champ blanc et on ecri en stylo aussi
<Neo31> nizarus tu connais la mailing liste ubuntu-fr ?
<nizarus> Neo31, préparer "convenablement" les badges des animateurs et des membres actifs et pour les autres laisse du blanc
<nizarus> Neo31, quelle équipe en particulier chez u-fr ?
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> je connais pas leurs structure
<nizarus> tu as besoin de quoi ?
<Neo31> je ve verifier s'ils utilisent l'ml ubuntu ou celle du launchpad
<Neo31> utiliser celle du launchpad ca inscrit tout membres du groupe launchpad a l'ML automatiquement
<Neo31> mais celle de Ubuntu c pas le cas
<Neo31> je pense ke notre ML courante est un real mess
<Neo31> je me doute que des equipes plus pro utilise leurs ML de la mm maniere
<Neo31> (une ML pour parler de tout, assistances, annonces, preparatifs...)
<Neo31> avec launchpad c plus pratique amon avis
<nizarus> eux ils sont plus actifs au forum que sur ML
<nizarus> ils ont des ML restreintes pour des objectifs d'organisation interne
<nizarus> mais je peux te dire que les ML de LP sont moins pratique que les ML de ubuntu
<nizarus> à l'époque nous avions une ML sur LP pour le MC (elle doit être encore active)
<nizarus> et d'autres ML sur LP pour les autres groupes (rédaction, etc..)
<nizarus> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tn-mc/
<Neo31> <nizarus> ils ont des ML restreintes pour des objectifs d'organisation interne <<< ces l'idee ke g supporter depuis le premier jour ke je suis entrer a Ubuntu-TN
<Neo31> oui g vu les ML mc ..
<Neo31> c koi les restrictions de ces ML selon ton experience ?
<nizarus> elle sont pratique pour des petits groupes
<nizarus> mais pas à une communauté
<Neo31> ca bug ou quoi?
<nizarus> non mais je me rappel qu'il y a eu des soucis avec cette ML (mais je ne me rappel pas des détails)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> thx anyway
<Neo31> je check leurs platformes, je pense qu'il ne font pas integration entre leurs site et forum
<Neo31> ah c integree (: c bien
<Neo31> c Drupal+FluxBB
<nizarus> ah bon c'est nouveau :) il n'y avait pas cette intégration au départ
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> g fait inscrit sur le site, login puit refresh sur le forum et ca marche
<nizarus> great
<Neo31> ko
<icone_sabri> bonsoir
<icone_sabri> k3nz0, salu
<k3nz0> hello icone_sabri
<adn> salut tout le monde
<adn> vous m'excuserez si mon mail sur xilinx est hors de propos
<adn> mais j'ai eu l'impression que cette personne voulait que quelqu'un lui fasse son PFE
<k3nz0> Neo31, je te félicite pour ce que tu es entrain de faire toi et Anis. Je vous encourage à garder le moral. Dommage que je ne peux soutenir que moralement (et pas physiquement puisque j'habite à Tunis ..)
<adn> oui, bravo !
<Neo31> ahla k3nz0
<Neo31> no problem k3nz0
<k3nz0> hello Neo31 :-))
<Neo31> merci bcp
<Neo31> ama je suis comme ca
<Neo31> j'elimine toutes contraintes sur ma route a l'objectif a touts prix meme si ca va blesser qq gens
<k3nz0> C'est ce qu'il faut faire Neo31 :))
<Neo31> apres il me remersieron pour ca. c mieux d'avoir plus d'effort pour un meilleur event que de mettre un membre vital a la preparation sur ses nerfs
<Neo31> anyway koi 2 9 sur le chan! g ete absent :p
<k3nz0> Je comprends, le travail que vous faîtes est énorme. Je suis sûr que ça sera GRANDIOSE :))
<Neo31> adn ca roule ?
<Neo31> t'es encore en tunisie ?
<Neo31> ah 7a9a
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk adn
<Neo31> enti 3ayadt 3lik hier k3nz0
<k3nz0> ey Neo31, deux fois même .. xD
<Neo31> hehhh
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> adn ping
<Neo31> bien, tout est clean (:
<k3nz0> Sinon Neo31 pour les badges, on se les imprimes nous même ?
<Neo31> non k3nz0 on va faire a l'UPS inchalah, on prepare et on imprime inchalah, j'ai les portes badges pretes (10x12.8cm) mais cha9lela
<Neo31> je ne fait plus le suivi avec jamal ki essaye de preparer un design de badge UGJ
<Neo31> je ne sais pas qui peut suivre l'affaire, mais au pire on utilisera la badge Ubuntu Member et on ecrit les noms au stylo
<k3nz0> Au feutre c'est plus stylé x)
<Neo31> il est passer ou adn k3nz0 ?
<k3nz0> adn, évaporé ?
<k3nz0> Je sais pas il doit être away x')
<Neo31> (:
<Neo31> ah we we g pas remarquer, excuse alors
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-01
<adn> chuis là
<adn> Neo31: ibarek fik
<adn> Neo31: j'ai pas eu beaucoup de réponses pour le TP 2 :-)
<Neo31> (: dsl pour les ping en away adn
<adn> donc n'hésite pas à faire plancher les gens pendant l'UCJ
<Neo31> oui adn g ete tres busy
<adn> ça a l'air de bien avancer, l'organisation
<adn> bravo !
<Neo31> je pense ke jsute sarhan a fait
<adn> et inchallah tout ira bien
<adn> c'est déjà pas mal
<adn> si lui apprend, il pourra enseigner aux autres :-)
<adn> et même s'il n'y en a qu'un ou deux chaque année, ce sera génial !
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<adn> salam et aidek mabrouk
<nizarus> aidek mabrouk adn :)
<adn> nizarus: tu seras aussi à l'UGJ ?
<Neo31> thx, j'espere k'on arrive a faire qq chose de bien inchalah
<Neo31> sinon adn
<Neo31> t'es encore en tunisie ou pa?
<adn> Neo31: oui oui
<adn> mais plus pour longtemps
<adn> finalement, je serai peut-être dispo samedi sur IRC, à confirmer inchallah
<adn> (pas sûr)
<Neo31> great adn
<adn> Neo31: dans ces événements, c'est la bonne volonté qui fait que ça marche
<Neo31> si tu aura un mic avec cam ca sera parfait pour le samedi (:
<adn> et vu de l'extérieur, on dirait que ça ne manque pas
<adn> Neo31: un mic pour quoi faire ? :-)
<Neo31> 3idikmabrouk nizarus ken ma 3ayadtich 3lik :p diske dure d5al fi 7itt
<Neo31> bien adn merci en tt K
<Neo31> sinon g qq questions adn
<adn> oui ?
<Neo31> ca parait un peut plus compliquer que de faires des simples packages pour faire des contirubtions reelles a Ubuntu OS
<nizarus> adn, yep je ne peux pas ratter un tel event :)
<Neo31> et en plus le DebianFrezeeImport a passer
<Neo31> et faire des packages pour debian ca sera plus compliquer
<Neo31> (installation de debian, et tt)
<Neo31> je pense a transformer en un workshop pour cette edition UGJ
<Neo31> et on fait de vrai contirubtions next UGJ
<nizarus> Neo31, déjà fait :)
<Neo31> ?
<nizarus> adn, passe nous voir à sousse directement :)
<Neo31> +1 nizarus
<adn> nizarus: si seulement je pouvais :-)
<adn> inchallah une prochaine fois
<adn> quand je repasse, on prévoit un workshop in real life
<Neo31> sinon essaye d'avoir une cam et mic ca sera bcp plus cool que du simple IRC et plus pratique aussi adn
<Neo31> pratique et rapide
<adn> ok, on essaiera, inchallah :-)
<Neo31> good
<nizarus> adn, faute de temps ou de moyens ?
<adn> nizarus: en fait, pour tout te dire, je suis censé retourner en france demain après-midi
<adn> et, en fait, un petit souci fait que je dois prolonger mon séjour de quelques jours
<adn> mais je ne peux pas bouger de tunis
<nizarus> ok, inchallah khir 3ala kol 7al
<adn> c'est pour ça que je préfère qu'on fasse ça une autre fois
<adn> nizarus: merci
<Neo31> rabi m3ak adn (:
<nizarus> les jeunes font un bon boulot :)
<adn> amine, inchallah m3ana el kol !
<adn> ça se voit sur la ml !
<adn> à part la fille qui veut que vous lui fassiez son PFE ;-)
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> lool, g pas encore lu :p apres le UGJ pe etre :p
<Neo31> et elle, elle fera koi?
<adn> Neo31: ben c'est un projet de dév sur plateforme embarquée, qui n'a pas l'air d'avoir quoi que ce soit à voir avec ubuntu :-)
<Neo31> je go dodo (:
<Neo31> nizarus twasichi 7aja
<Neo31> wala 3andikch des remarques?
<Neo31> bon j'en pe plus, je go manger qq chose puis dodo, ken famma remarques hawka mailing liste (:
<nizarus> Neo31, repose toi bien
<adn> bonne nuit
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> nizarus g oublier de chercher le lien de la beta1
<Neo31> ou je pe le trouver ?
<nizarus> Neo31, j'ai pas vu l'annonce de ça sortie null part
<nizarus> et il n'y a que la alpha 3 : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/
<Neo31> http://www.osgui.com/forums/Ubuntu/19843-Re-Ubuntu-1110-beta-comes-out-September-1st.html
<Neo31> september bi wa9t USA ?
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Neo31> houma mwa5rine 3lina 18heures
<nizarus> oui elle est planifier pour le premier
<Neo31> oui g deja vu
<nizarus> donc elle va pas tarder
<Neo31> hum ok
<nizarus> d'ici la fin de la journée elle sera publiée
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> c tjr unity? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu_11.10_Pre-Beta_Screenshot.png
<Neo31> ca improve :p
<nizarus> oui beaucoup de travail d'amélioration de unity :)
<Neo31> they have great designers
<Neo31> expected one hour ago >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.10-beta-1
<nizarus> c'est précis comme info :)
<Neo31> juste en cas ou nizarus tu peut faire la conference/atelier traductiond es le premier jour si on arrive pas a avoir la version beta ? comme ca on la fait le 2eme jour
<Neo31> :p
<nizarus> Neo31, tu peux utiliser la daily
<Neo31> hum ok
<nizarus> celle du 31/08 n'est pas loin de la beta
<nizarus> il y a toujours un freez avant
<nizarus> je risque de ne pas pouvoir faire deux conférences le même jours à cause de la fatigue
<Neo31> le freeze c demain
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> on se debrouillera inchalah
<nizarus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> see ya soon
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> any recommendation before I go nizarus ?
<nizarus> no, great job :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> btw je riske de predre mon workshop, j'aurai aimais voir 2 autres membres actifs fel organisation
<Neo31> mais y a que anis ces 2 derniers jours
<Neo31> on doit commencer a preparer pour le next UGJ des mnt. ca necessite bcp de temps et moyens
<nizarus> Neo31, j'ai vu que beaucoup de LoCo se contentent d'une seule journée pour le UGJ
<nizarus> on fera une analyse après la fin de celui là
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> nous ne sommes pas obliger a suivre les autres loco si on pe faire mieux non!?
<Neo31> nizarus une petite aide stp
<Neo31> tu passe une commande linux pour remplacer du text1 dans un fichier A avec text2 dans un fichier B ?
<nizarus> et on essayera de tirer les leçons pour y remedier au cours du prochain ugj
<Neo31> oui inchalah
<nizarus> c'est un grand fichier texte ?
<Neo31> done
<Neo31> c bon merci (:
<nizarus> http://lea-linux.org/documentations/index.php/Trucs:Rechercher/Remplacer_dans_un_fichier
<Neo31> je go dodo, on va ecrire les noms avec un feutre sur les badges :|
<Neo31> g pas reussi a trouver un script pour faire automatiquement
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> pas de soucis
<Neo31> ca doit etre sur notre todo liste un script pour generer des badges avec les infos contenues dans un fichier
<Neo31> ++
<icone_sabri> bonjour
<icone_sabri> qui est a tunis et va partir 2m1
<icone_sabri> a sousse
<bodjo> salem
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> Eid mubarak
<DelphiWorld> salut bemawi
<k3nz0> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Salut k3nz0
<k3nz0> Tu viens au ugj ?
<DelphiWorld> k3nz0: qu'elle date ?
<k3nz0> Demain x'D
<DelphiWorld> k3nz0: lol je suis en algérie :P
<k3nz0> Ah ouai #fail xD
<DelphiWorld> lol k3nz0
<k3nz0> Vous avez une communauté  d'ubuntu active en algérie ? :-)
<DelphiWorld> k3nz0: tré disactive;)
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> wissem: :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-02
<adn> salam
<adn> le jam commence tout à l'heure inchallah ?
<constant_> bj
<rednaks> je crois que openSSH-server n'est pas installé dans le serveur local du UGJ
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi t'es besoin du serveur ssh??
<elacheche_anis> rednaks,
<rednaks> j'ai besoin d'une copie
<rednaks> d'ubuntu 11.10
<elacheche_anis> le iso 11.10 n'est pas dispo sur le serveur de chache de ugj :) demande à neo32 ou Goldenscorp de t'améne un iso ou un CD :D
<rednaks> un iso c'est mieux :D
<elacheche_anis> les iso ont été téléchargé et graver sur une poste à part, je suis pas sûr laquel parmiles machine, Goldenscorp le sais
<elacheche_anis> ping Goldenscorp
<rednaks> j'aurai du m'en douter, cc Glodencorp
<elacheche_anis> win 9a3id, je pense Goldenscorp et derrière toi ;)
<rednaks> oué il est à ma gauche
<EgyParadox> adn bemawi elachehce_anis Goldenscorp McPeter piti rednaks
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, :D
<elacheche_anis> What's up!
<EgyParadox> thats what I am asking actually
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> I hope we find something left to translate
<elacheche_anis> looool, w've just finish the first presentation XD
<elacheche_anis> what about you ?
<EgyParadox> I think its in about 1.5 hour
<elacheche_anis> You will start after 1.5 hour???
<EgyParadox> yeah I think so
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ok
<EgyParadox> How did you add the IRC chatroom to the facebook page
<sarhan> lu all
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong sarhan
<EgyParadox> ?
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, you need t o add this apps to your FB page ;) : "Static HTML: iframe tabs"
<sarhan> EgyParadox, are you in the egyptian UGJ?
<EgyParadox> yes
<EgyParadox> it hasnt started yet
<EgyParadox> :D
<oix> plop
<sarhan> HI oix
<elacheche_anis> PAuse :D
<oix> Goldenscorp, salut, t'es qui
<oix> ?
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> man antoum
<Goldenscorp> ?
<oix> hna houma hna ! bessah ntouma chkoun ?
<Goldenscorp> :D
<k3nz0> ping darknunurs
<darknunurs> ping k3nz0
<darknunurs> trololo
<darknunurs> tu vas faire serveur ?
<k3nz0> euh, je sais pas
<k3nz0> tu vas faire quoi enti ?
<darknunurs> j'sais pas
<oix> darknunurs, k3nz0 qui sait quoi alors ?
<rihab> slt
<rihab> vous parlez de quoi? je peux aider?
<Goldenscorp> bsr SalahGo
<SalahGo> Bsr Goldenscorp :)
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<adn> y a un chan spécifique pour l'ucj ?
<adn> ou bien c'est ici que ça se passe ?
<SalahGo> adn, tu parles de l'UGJ? ce n'est pas en ligne sur le irc, mais c'est bel et bien un event IRL
<SalahGo> on a commencé aujourd'hui avec le test des Beta 1 des differents releases 11.10
<adn> oui, l'ugj :-)
<Nour_al_Imen> Assalem Alaykom
<Nour_al_Imen> Quoi de neuf concernanr l'UGJ ? Et il y t'il une manière de contribuer en ligne ?
<tr0xan> salem 3alaykom
<Nour_al_Imen> wa alaykom assalem
<Nour_al_Imen> tr0xan
<tr0xan> kaifa el 7al?
<tr0xan> Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> alhamdoulilleh
<Nour_al_Imen> c qui ?
<Nour_al_Imen> tr0xan
<tr0xan> c'est Darkus
<Nour_al_Imen> Tu fais parti de notre équipe ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-03
<Nour_al_Imen> T'aurais besoin d'aide Darkus ?
<Nour_al_Imen> tr0xan
<Nour_al_Imen> Je pourrais peut être t'aider ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ping tr0xan
<tr0xan> non c'est bon merci
<tr0xan> je fais parti de cette équipe depuis longtemps
<tr0xan> je me suis pas connecté depuis un an
<tr0xan> faute de temps
<Nour_al_Imen> d'accord
<Nour_al_Imen> rebienvenue alors
<Nour_al_Imen> Je dois quitter, je suis entrée chercher du nouveau à propos de l'UGJ
<Nour_al_Imen> Sinon le tps si on le gère bien on peut faire des étincelles
<Nour_al_Imen> C'est nous qui gèrons le tps et non lui qui nous gère
<Nour_al_Imen> Donc si tu consacre mm un peu de tps pr la communauté tu pourra faire des actions magnifiques
<Nour_al_Imen> Sois sur de cela
<Nour_al_Imen> Heureuse de vous connaître
<Nour_al_Imen> Assalem alaykom
<Nour_al_Imen> *consacres
<Nour_al_Imen> pourras*
<sarhan> ping k3nz0
<k3nz0> pong sarhan
<sarhan> j'ai ton ip je peux te hacker :P
<k3nz0> gtfo
<sarhan> :(
<sarhan> le canal est loggué par locobot_4
<k3nz0> sarhan,
<k3nz0> check bureau
<sarhan> ssh? -.-
<k3nz0> non bifrost
<sarhan> x)
<sarhan> suis le cours au lieu de jouer -.-
<rednaks> cc sarhan
<sarhan> hello rednaks Miro19k
<sarhan> comment on peut traduire metal en arabe? cc k3nz0 rednaks
<sarhan> معدن?
<k3nz0> translate.google.com POWA!
<rednaks> oui sarhan ma3den :D
<sarhan> hello :D
<oix> plop
<k3nz0> http://titanpad.com/I6IyBFTcrm
<oix> si je propose des traductions en kabyle ça marche ? :$
<k3nz0> http://titanpad.com/I6IyBFTcrm
<backtrick> cc k3nz0
<backtrick> ya 7agar k3nz0
<k3nz0> ping k3nz0
<backtrick> mala nab
<k3nz0> trololo
<k3nz0> tseb fi rou7ek ?
<backtrick> euh je veux hacker metasploit
<backtrick> k3nz0
<k3nz0> ahahahhahaha
<k3nz0> ahahahahhahaa
<k3nz0> ahahahaha
<k3nz0> ping backtrick
<k3nz0> hahaha
<backtrick> Bon on arrette de troller xD y a les logs
<k3nz0> osef
<k3nz0> 3andek 10hours béhia ?*
<backtrick> euh
<backtrick> testris the best :D
<backtrick> tetris*
<k3nz0> kk
<sarhan> backtrick, are u pedobear?
<sarhan> salut crack3r
<crack3r> yo SalahGo
<crack3r> sorry sarhan
<sarhan> crack3r, pg SalahGo est a coté de moi x)
<SalahGo> Salut crack3r quand même :p
<crack3r> hehe vs faites quoi?
<sarhan> on fait de la traduction
<crack3r> cool, de quoi? et de quel langue a quel langue?
<sarhan> EN vers AR
<sarhan> on a fait une traduction de groupe ;)
<crack3r> ok keep it up x)
<sarhan> tu peux participer mais là on a terminé la premier paquet on va passer au deuxieme
<crack3r> euh je voudrais bien, mais j'ai pas de clavier arabe, en+ je suck en arabe :p
<sarhan> pg
<sarhan> voila en tout cas ce qu'on a fait
<sarhan> http://titanpad.com/I6IyBFTcrm
<oix_> http://bit.ly/ugcTn2011 <== c'est à vous ;)
<elacheche_anis> thx oix_
<oix_> pas de quoi elacheche_anis ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-04
<ups> ping k3nz0
<k3nz0> pong ups
<k3nz0> go priv8  ?
<ups> béhi go
<ups> j'étais sur la substitution monoalpha
<denis13> salut tout le monde vous allez bien
<denis13> j'ai besoin de votre aide
<SalahGo> ping adn
<SalahGo> adn, on fait une classroom sur la packaging au UGJ, on aura besoin de vos conseils eventuellement
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> salut elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: sava ?
<DelphiWorld> eid mubarak a touts
<elacheche_anis> 3lina w 3lik :D
<elacheche_anis> 3lina w 3lik DelphiWorld :D
<elacheche_anis> tu va bien?? :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: alhamdoulillah
<DelphiWorld> elqu'an est l'ubuntu JAM egypt ?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis:  qu'an est l'ubuntu JAM egypt ?
<elacheche_anis> c'est déjà fait XD avant hier
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ugj?
<adn> SalahGo: oui ?
<SalahGo> Salut adn , on est entrain de faire un atelier packaging
<adn> super !
<adn> comment puis-je vous aider ?
<SalahGo> adn, question:
<SalahGo> est-ce qu'on peut faire une compilation deb 64 bit sur machine 32 bit et vice-versa
<adn> on peut faire une compilation de deb i386 sur un amd64 mais pas le contraire
<adn> (sauf à installer qemu, par exemple)
<SalahGo> ok
<SalahGo> comment faire du 32bit sur 64bit?!
<adn> en fait, c'est possible facilement avec amd64 de faire i386 (il suffit d'installer un chroot i386, je crois)
<SalahGo> pour obtenir un paquet deb 32bit sur une machine 64bit je veux dire
<adn> SalahGo: mais pourquoi vous voulez le faire, surtout ?
<adn> je comprends pas votre objectif
<adn> si vous avez des machines i386, utilisez-les directement pour construire les paquets i386
<SalahGo> pour avoir deux packages deb à la fin
<adn> SalahGo: ça ne sert à rien :-)
<SalahGo> oui je sais, mais si on peut créer les deux, sur les machines 64bit, on veut savoir comment
<adn> en tout cas, ça ne sert à rien pour les développeurs
<adn> SalahGo: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAMD64Faq
<adn> Q: How do I build i386 debs on AMD64?
<adn> A: use the linux32 command to fake uname and limit memory size inside your i386 chroot. Package is linux32.
<adn>  Simplest way to build i386 packages out of the box on AMD64 is to use dchroot and a simple wrapper script
<adn>  such as the following example for dpkg-buildpackage:
<adn>    #!/bin/sh
<adn>    rpath=`pwd`
<adn>    dchroot -c i386 "cd $rpath && linux32 dpkg-buildpackage -ai386 $@"
<adn>  Save it under /usr/local/bin/ia32-dpkg-buildpackage, make it executable and change the chroot name
<adn>  You will need to have your home directory available under the chroot.
<adn>  according to your environment.
<adn>  Now you can build i386 packages using ia32-dpkg-buildpackage like dpkg-buildpackage. for example:
<adn>    $ ia32-dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<adn>  Remember to install the build-depends for the package inside the chroot.
<adn> Better approach: use -vserver kernel and create 32-bit vserver; build anything you want instide it.
<adn> sinon, http://wiki.debian.org/BuildingCrossCompilers
<adn> SalahGo: mais le plus simple, en général, quand vous avez ce genre de question, c'est de demander à Google :-)
<adn> http://www.google.fr/#sclient=psy&hl=fr&safe=off&source=hp&q=how+to+build+i386+packages+on+amd64&pbx=1&oq=how+to+build+i386+packages+on+amd64&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=340l9400l0l9929l45l32l4l3l4l1l261l5406l0.13.15l28l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ccc61b9c8a3d2065&biw=1526&bih=1016
<adn> SalahGo: tiens, le 3e résultat est encore meilleur
<adn> http://www.kirya.net/articles/build-i386-packages-on-amd64/
<adn> Here is how I build both amd64 and i386 Debian packages on my amd64 host, using cowbuilder.
<adn> The same should be possible using pbuilder, but I prefer cowbuilder which is faster
<adn> SalahGo: allo ?
<SalahGo> adn, oui oui x)
<adn> build i386 binary packages only:
<adn> $ ARCH=i386 pdebuild --debbuildopts -b
<adn> SalahGo: cette dernière méthode est de loin la plus simple
<SalahGo> je lis les liens
<adn> SalahGo: lis seulement le dernier
<SalahGo> ok
<SalahGo> on met les liens interessants pour le packaging sur gobby
<SalahGo> je suis en train d'éditer les liens
<SalahGo> je vais essayer des maintenant
<adn> ne mets que le dernier, sur kirya alors
<SalahGo> c'est ce que j'ai fait
<SalahGo> adn, vous nous conseillez quoi?
<SalahGo> pbuilder ou cowbuilder?
<adn> SalahGo: cowbuilder
<SalahGo> adn, ok merci
<SalahGo> adn, au fait, vous ne pouviez pas venir à l'UGJ?!
<adn> SalahGo: non
<SalahGo> adn, dommage, vous nous auriez été d'une grande aide
<SalahGo> adn, on va passer au tutorial 2 après le déjeuner, l'update du package
 * SalahGo Déjeuner #UGJ
<adn> SalahGo: vous avez l'air de très bien vous débrouiller sans moi :-)
<adn> SalahGo: peux-tu informer nizarus que je lui ai transmis un mail ?
<adn> SalahGo: Arabeyes cherche un coordonnateur de la traduction sur Launchpad
<adn> SalahGo: et je pense que c'est à quelqu'un chez vous de le faire :-)
<adn> pour que la Tunisie reste leader sur ces sujets !
<SalahGo> adn, nizarus n'est pas ici aujourd'hui, mais j'ai dit à Neo en tout cas
<adn> SalahGo: bien joué
<Miro19k> salem
<SalahGo> Bonsoir tout le monde! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-27
<Mahdi> ana nesta3mel xubuntu , jé passé de Ubuntu à xubunu
<Mahdi> kifech na3mel bare de lange
<Mahdi> langue kifma sur ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> Mahdi, j'ai pas compris
<Mahdi> barre de langue ! pour changer langue d'ecriture  fr arbe par exemple sur xubuntu
<Mahdi> ken mrigel fil ubuntu mé sabbt l xface car gnome rzin sur mon old pc
<Mahdi> un barre de langue sur xubuntu existe ou nn ! pour changer la langue d'ecriteur je dois chaque fois aller dans les paramètres de la disposition du clavier
<Tux-Tn> je ne sais pas
<Mahdi> fhmetni ou nn ??
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-30
<Chikori> ping !!
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-26
<SalahMessaoud> Good morning
<SalahMessaoud> How to run CS on ubuntu 12.04 ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-29
<SalahMessaoud> Bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-01
<rednaks> Bonsoir !
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-25
<Neo31> mabrouk cloack SalahMessaoud het gazouza, ping lunapersa
<lunapersa> pong  nice ^^
<lunapersa> Mabrouk SalahMessaoud  ;)
<SalahMessaoud> thx lejenome
<Neo31> lunapersa, * SalahMessaoud has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<SalahMessaoud> oups
<Neo31> gatta3 ma y7ebech y5alass gazouza
<Neo31> 9olou yjiblik chocolat
<Neo31> :p
<SalahMessaoud> thx lunapersa
<lunapersa> eyh eyh  rit
<lunapersa> yoyoyoyo  chocolate <3
<SlimTN> mabrouk
<SlimTN> n7eb gazouza
<SlimTN> 3ala chniya te7kiw ? :d
<Neo31> lol SlimTN F'in troll, always the same u never change ^_^ hhh
<SlimTN> éna zéda twa7echtek :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> how u doin
<Neo31> u still show up on irc :)
<Neo31> good
<SlimTN> 3odnaaa :D
<slimTN> re
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-26
<Neo31> hello world! :)
<Neo31> ahla lunapersa :)
<lunapersa> sbe7  elfol Neo31  :D
<lunapersa> sbe7 enour SalahMessaoud & idhaoui_
<lunapersa> labess alik Neo31  :) ?
<Neo31> yep good :) u ?
<lunapersa> nice ;) el7amd'allah  xD
<SalahMessaoud> sbe7 el ward lunapersa
<SalahMessaoud> GM all o/
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> Tux-Tn, mizal yetnaffass? wala transformed into a bot
<Neo31> ping Tux-Tn Tux-Tn_
<Neo31> Slimtn, tchouf Tux-Tn ?
<lunapersa> 3aychek SalahMessaoud  :))
<idhaoui> Salam lunapersa
<idhaoui> and all ^^
<lunapersa> labess alik idhaoui  ?
<idhaoui> Hamdouleh :) thanks and you?
<lunapersa> el7amd'allah :))
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys!
<idhaoui> elacheche_anis, salam
<elacheche_anis> salam idhaoui :)
<Slimtn> yé5i normal luna tsaba7 bel wjouh oO
<Slimtn> k Neo31
<Neo31> lol win tchouf fih enti wejhik Slimtn !? hek tawa barka ki jit!
<Neo31> aya mar7ba
<Neo31> damn anis fsa3
<Slimtn> ti 3andi 3 jours
<Slimtn> co irc
<Slimtn> t7eb n9olek 9adéch men mara connectit w déconnectit enti ? hahahahaa
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-27
<Neo31> welcome back slimtn
<slimtn> thx
<slimtn> ama get f$$$ hard
<slimtn> j'ai oublier mon password lel session té3i ubuntu
<Neo31> lool
<slimtn> et j'ai encrypté ma partition home :D
<Neo31> reset it
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ah je vois
<Neo31> lol
<slimtn> men 9bila wéna nba3wel
<slimtn> el PC
<Neo31> lost your home lol
<Neo31> rofl
<slimtn> y5arej fi ri7et
<Neo31> slimtn sdf lol
<slimtn> 7ri9a walla chniya
<slimtn> wallah
<slimtn> wma3adech yemchi
<slimtn> plutôt yemchi chwaya (n7el windob )
<slimtn> klk min
<slimtn> é il freeze bkolou
<slimtn> wri7a ta3 7kéya
<slimtn> ma7rou9a
<slimtn> :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> CPU or GPU probably
<slimtn> GPU probablement :D
<slimtn> rani kont 3amel jaw 3al windob
<Neo31> pour commencer farmat windob
<slimtn> ya lol ya starcraft
<slimtn> wbé3eth edenia tzamer
<Neo31> sinon chouf pate thermique
<slimtn> pi tvakert ubuntu phone ta3 wevni
<slimtn> 3andi appli sagrouna n7eb na3melha
<slimtn> -___-"
<slimtn> bara zamer :P
<Neo31> and check ubuntu drivers (especially proprietary ones) are working fine
<slimtn> bech n7ot el DD fel portatif la9dim
<slimtn> wenkamel nal3eb lol w starcraft
<slimtn> (chéréha bel flous ejeux --")
<slimtn> je re
<Neo31> je go
<Neo31> hhh
<slimtn> maj l ce clien de merde
<Neo31> ok hawka fibali
<Neo31> tell me if u need help with your ubuntu app ;)
<Neo31> i'll be glad to help
<Neo31> lol slimtn ridh
<slimtn> ti mesténes b xchat
<slimtn> héva nsitou :D
<Neo31> lol slimtn sabeb windob3al mac ? damn u lol
<slimtn> fuck no
<Neo31> aya 7assilou gotta go
<slimtn> nite
<slimtn> ataw nfahmek 2m1 :P
<Neo31> tell me if u need help with your ubuntu app
<slimtn> no i dnt
<slimtn> ah si
<slimtn> fama heberement ?
<Neo31> but try to be specific
<slimtn> :P
<slimtn> pr le backend :v
<Neo31> hebergement?
<Neo31> why whould you do that
<Neo31> would*
<slimtn> 7kéma kima
<slimtn> parse walla CloudKit
<Neo31> backend of what?
<Neo31> an ubuntu app?
<slimtn> yep
<Neo31> the heck
<Neo31> t7eb ti5dimha webservice ?
<Neo31> or cloud?
<slimtn> une appli native
<Neo31> client lege ?
<Neo31> thin client?
<slimtn> lézemha un webservice tab3ethlou el doné
<slimtn> ti hiya jeux multijoueur
<Neo31> the heck
<slimtn> kiféch nab3eth el donné bin etalifounét ?
<Neo31> it's not a must
<slimtn> maw lézem serveur
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> yep
<slimtn> Neo31: bara oRged
<Neo31> in that case
<slimtn> hévi 9rayti
<slimtn> 9alou not a must :p
<Neo31> i thought it is something else
<Neo31> well deal with that
<slimtn> é pour testé
<Neo31> it's server side not phone side
<slimtn> mafama 7ata device je suppose
<Neo31> you can do it anyway u like
<slimtn> el silmulateur wéna w zahri
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> start with the simulator
<slimtn> (Neo31 entre ns héva lkol juste bech ne*** lejmé3et mozilla TN :D )
<Neo31> when it is ready I will test it for u
<Neo31> i have a device
<slimtn> Okey ^_^
<slimtn> aya tir éna zéda nemchi nor9ed :D
<Neo31> and btw
<Neo31> you can do dev mostly on your PC
<Neo31> there is not a big different from the phone itself except screen size (you can workaround that)
<Neo31> and minimal differences
<Neo31> anyway dev dev dev sim sim then I will test when it is ready
<Neo31> and good luck :)
<Neo31> c ya slimtn
<slimtn> thx ^_^
<Drp_> bonjour à tous :)
<lunapersa> Bjr Drp_
<elacheche> Bonjour Drp_ et @ * :)
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, Sa7a ~SalahMess@drupal.org/user/1973140/view ;)
<Drp_> ahla lunapersa et elacheche :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, thx :D
<elacheche> :D :D :D
<lunapersa> SalahMessaoud  wen elmabrouk 3:)
<SalahMessaoud> chnowa t7eb ?
<Drp_> bellehi chkoun 3andou fekra 3al les écoles d'ingenieurs privée à Sousse/Monastir ? quelle est la meilleure école?
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa,  ?
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, a Drupal Sticker (that I'm waiting since last year) will be good "mabrouk" :p
<SalahMessaoud> o.o
<lunapersa> ééé ouii
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,  ok mchet m3ak
<elacheche> No idea Drp_
<lunapersa> jusqu'à  mnt je n'ai  pas eu mon sticker
<lunapersa> :D :D
<SalahMessaoud> balekchi nji ana w Neo31 el soussa
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> njbilkom :p
<elacheche> :D
<Drp_> :(
<lunapersa> contente xD
<lunapersa> c'est  quand SalahMessaoud
<lunapersa> ce weekend ?
<SalahMessaoud> hmm no idea for now :D
<lunapersa> -_-
<Drp_> elacheche, j'ai une licence fondamentale en Informatique w n5amem nkamel cycle d'ingenieurs en privé.. 7ayer : 1/ quelle école 2/si ça vaut la peine bel7a9 ou non... vos conseils les amis ! :[
<lunapersa> @ Drp_    ça te convient http://www.esprim.tn/
<lunapersa> y'en a aussi http://www.episousse.com/
<elacheche> Drp_, check the private chat
<Drp_> lunapersa, j'ai déjà fixé le choix entre 4 écoles: ESPRIM , http://www.polytechmonastir.tn/ (des nouvelles écoles) , http://www.polytecsousse.tn/ et EPI Sousse
<Drp_> bon ena ysa3adni les écoles à Monastir a9reb... mais le probleme eli les écoles eli fi mestir jdod w j'ai des soucis à propos de la qualité de formation
<Drp_> + j'ai remarqué que fel site d'ESPRIM mahomch 7atin des certifications
<Drp_> za3ma kif kif ki nod5ol el ay école menhom ?
<lunapersa> aucune idée  :(
<Drp_> ok merci en tt cas lunapersa et elacheche
<lunapersa> je t'en prie :)
<Drp_> !seen nizarus
<ubot2`> I have no seen command
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-28
<lunapersa> hey elacheche
<elacheche> Hey lejenome
<elacheche> hey lunapersa
<lunapersa> hawa  barcha  connecté ;) elacheche  :p
<elacheche> :)
<Neo31> hi folks
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-29
<Ridley5> salem alikom
<Ridley5> sa7a Neo31
<elacheche> salam Ridley5
<Ridley5> ahla si anis
<elacheche> mara7bi, 3arrif binafsik :p
<Ridley5> lezem ?
<Ridley5> :p
<elacheche> why not?
<Ridley5> we are always anonymous on IRC
<elacheche> I understand..
<Ridley5> sorry
<Neo31> salut Ridley5 elacheche
<Neo31> hh sa7a chnouwa Ridley5 ?
<elacheche> hey Neo31
<Ridley5> sa7a = salut Neo31
<Ridley5> ça va dude
<Neo31> sa7tine Ridley5 :)
<Neo31> yep good :) u ?
<Ridley5> fine thank you
<Neo31> yo elacheche gotcha the pic of ISBN
<Ridley5> ya un autre avec le pseudo Neo sur le server fantasya, je l'ai confendu avec toi
<Neo31> i'll send it 2 u tonight by email
<Neo31> nope
<elacheche> Neo31,  you know my email @ ;)
<elacheche> thx Neo31
<Neo31> this is Neo31 not Neo
<Neo31> yep elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,  e7em e7em
<Neo31> it's public anyway elacheche anyone cal look the mailing list :p
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, Hey :) Neo31 i7chim 3arfik ji
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, ça va ?
<elacheche> ça passe
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 3arfi emchi!
<Neo31> :p
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> hani mchit
<elacheche> (facepalm)
<Neo31> lol elacheche
<Neo31> aya wija med wejhik w 5ali el facepalm 3lia ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-24
<chaker> GM
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> Morning
<elacheche> Wassup!
<Dro__> bjr
<elacheche> UbuntuUser|20956, welcome!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-25
<elacheche> Na3iL, you think that we can survive the next approval :/
<Na3iL> o/ Hey elacheche without any doubt, just we need to organize some new events..
<Na3iL> I saw the event in Radès seems very interesting..
<elacheche> haha Na3iL :D
<elacheche> I hope that the 3 events w<e already have + the website commits can convince the LoCo council that we still deserve the approval.. Anyway.. FYI our Re-Approval meeting will be for Sep the 15th
<elacheche> you can join me if you like :)
<Na3iL> Yeah sure! I will be there
<elacheche> Everybody are welcome..
 * elacheche GTG home.. See you later
<Na3iL> TYT bro
<Dro__> ubuntiste-msakni :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yo Dro__
<ubuntiste-msakni> d4rk-5c0rp,
<ubuntiste-msakni> wanna try again? → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yo Dro__ !
<Dro__> bjr ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> ça va Dro__ ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> I'm curious to know to story behind that nickname Dro__ x)
 * Na3iL is curious too about that nickname :P 
<Dro__> ubuntiste-msakni, hahaha a random nickname :D
<d4rk-5c0rp> ubuntiste-msakni, maybe i'll give it a try :D
 * Dro__ is curious about the 3 of Na3iL 
<Na3iL> My real name is Naeîl
<Na3iL> well in 1337 speak the "e" became "3" x)
<Dro__> hmm
<Dro__> at least your nickname have a story :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> hahahah Dro__ :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Helmoony, yo!
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yo ichihi chaker davlefou too :D
<Dro__> yo ChanServ ubuntulog too
<Helmoony> ubuntiste-msakni, yoyo
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<Helmoony> ubuntiste-msakni, far7an l9it chkoun fil channel ? !!!
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yep.. :p
<Helmoony> ubuntiste-msakni, hek l9it
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-26
<Dro__> Na3iL, elacheche vous utilisez skype ?
<Dro__> fhemtech chbi dima yfasse5 l'historique , pourtant j'ai coché "ne pas effacer"
<Na3iL> Skype is a non free software Dro__ try to use Jitsi more powerful than skype
<elacheche> +1 Na3iL :p
<Dro__> Na3iL, jitsi yconnecti sur les serveurs de skype ?!
<elacheche> Dro__, Yeah I use it for work.. I don't have that problem..
<Dro__> elacheche, kif t7el discussion tal9ah après redémarrage tal9a l'historique le9dim ?
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche :D , Dro__ you can connect with xmpp protocol
<elacheche> Yes Dro__
<elacheche> Na3iL, Skype it's not the same anymore
<Dro__> Na3iL, madam elacheche 9allek its not the same anymore ma3neha zayed men ghir ma n7awel lé xmpp lé wethni :p
<elacheche> Dro__, you can try.. But I'm sure that it's not the same as before.. Didn't try that for ages now..
<elacheche> Dro__, you use Unity?
<Dro__> yes
<elacheche> Maybe it's that the problem x)
<elacheche> Don't know how.. but a colleague have the same problem, she used to use Unity, I don't have it..
<Dro__> hummm
 * elacheche sent a hangouts to Na3iL :) 
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-27
<Dro__> salem, qui utilise bitbucket ?
<elacheche> What's your real question Dro__
<Dro__> elacheche, solved :p
<elacheche> Good for you :p
<hamma> o/
<Dro__> i just wanted to know if the date displayed is the commit date or the push date
<elacheche> hey hamma :)
<Dro__> 3malt test nal9aha la date de commit :p
<hamma> just checking on you guys
<elacheche> It should be the commit date, isn't it?
<Dro__> yes
<hamma> how are you doing ?
<elacheche> I believe that's a GIT specification..
<elacheche> Great hamma
<hamma> Glad to hear that
<hamma> Guys, I'm about to install Unity 8
<hamma> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/06/install-unity-8-mir-ubuntu-ppa/
<hamma> But if u scroll down you'll see that it prevents you from login after rebooting
<hamma> I've encountret that issue long time ago & found no solution
<hamma> Any thoughts ?
<elacheche> The login problem is because of lightdm, not unity
<elacheche> Change it to gdm and login to unity
<elacheche> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<hamma> I had that issue when I was running GNOME on Kali Linux
<hamma> I remember upgrading it when that happened
<elacheche> Try to change the login manager..
<hamma> roger that
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-28
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<Na3iL> o/ SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> ça va Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> 7amdoullah you?
<SalahMessaoud> labes hmd
<Na3iL> Good! :D
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, !!
<elacheche> Hey SalahMessaoud :)
<Helmoony> nizarus, ahlan
<nizarus> ahla Helmoony :) quel bon vent te ramène ici ?
<Helmoony> nizarus, heni je redecouvre l'IRC
<Helmoony> nizarus, ch3andik jdid ?
<nizarus> on sort de la période d'hibernation estivale et reprend doucement du service :)
<Helmoony> nizarus, a3malt doura l'autre fois 3al les sites tunisiens open sources
<Helmoony> franchement tres decu
<Helmoony> t9oul sar boom periode il revolution et maintenant plus rien
<Helmoony> le sites internet sont casiments vident
<Helmoony> aucune activité
<nizarus> Même pour CLibre ?
<Helmoony> je sais pas pour Clibre ama ki tchouf par exemple http://www.data.gov.tn/ le site a été litteralement enlevé
<Helmoony> 5atir m3ach famma pression mil société civile
<Helmoony> w7atta les rapports illi fih dates au max de 2012
<Helmoony> kifkif http://www.opengov.tn/ar/%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B9%D9%86%D8%A7/
<Helmoony> aucun projet depuis 2-3 ans
<Helmoony> meme les noms de domaines n'existent plus http://www.7ell2.info/
<Helmoony> kifkif linna http://www.ogptunisie.gov.tn/ le monde w9of en 2014
<nizarus> Helmoony, ce salon est réservé pour ubuntu ne le "polluons" pas :p join #clibre.tn
<Helmoony_> nizarus, <Helmoony> je sais pas pour Clibre ama ki tchouf par exemple http://www.data.gov.tn/ le site a été litteralement enlevé
<Helmoony_> <Helmoony> 5atir m3ach famma pression mil société civile
<Helmoony_> <Helmoony> w7atta les rapports illi fih dates au max de 2012
<Helmoony_> * elacheche_anis has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<Helmoony_> <Helmoony> kifkif http://www.opengov.tn/ar/%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B9%D9%86%D8%A7/
<Helmoony_> <Helmoony> aucun projet depuis 2-3 ans
<Helmoony_> <Helmoony> meme les noms de domaines n'existent plus http://www.7ell2.info/
<Helmoony_> <Helmoony> kifkif linna http://www.ogptunisie.gov.tn/ le monde w9of en 2014
<Helmoony_> <Helmoony> meme chose http://opengovtn.org/
<nizarus> Helmoony_,  ce salon est réservé pour ubuntu ne le "polluons" pas :p join #clibre.tn
<Helmoony_> nizarus, mefhimtich
<nizarus> Helmoony_, viens sur la salon irc #clibre.tn
<Helmoony_> nizarus, lezim me na7ki ken 3ala ubuntu ici ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-29
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-30
<Aymen> Bonjour  tout le monde
 * Aymen slaps volkovmqx around a bit with a large fishbot
<Na3iL> Yo Helmoony
<Helmoony> Na3iL, ahla
<Na3iL> chna7wélek!
<Helmoony> labes hamdoullah
<Na3iL> Let me remember! You solved your last problem?
<Helmoony> which one ? Na3iL
<Na3iL> Well, I think I just have confused between you and another guy xD
<Na3iL> His name was just like you!!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-02
<elacheche> o/
<MarwenDo> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<elacheche> MarwenDo: you should congrats pavlushka he's an official Ubuntu member now :)
<Na3iL> \o
<elacheche> Na3iL: :)
<MarwenDo> elacheche,  he is offline :'(
<MarwenDo> i'll try laster ;)
<MarwenDo> later *
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud ! :) :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-03
<pavlushka> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-28
<nzoueidi> o/
<davlefou> Bonjour, aujourd'hui soleil et chaleur!
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-29
<Dro> Hello world
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour! https://medium.com/@taitems/how-i-replicated-an-86-million-project-in-57-lines-of-code-277031330ee9
<davlefou> En fait il existe des outils d'analyse d'image open source, j'en utilise dans un projet! Les projets officiels sont souvent a des prix exorbitant! Escroqurie et incompétence!
<Bader> elacheche: could be useful to Tunisia if only the Ministry of Homeland Security would dare give it interest
<Bader> Minister
<elacheche> Bader: If they just publish a web service to check cars using registration number it can be a local project ;)
<Bader> you just need to connect to their API
<elacheche> Bader: btw, are you aware of any place where I can find ALL links to OpenGov & OpenData plateforms (if there is any public APIs too, but I don't think that will be available x) )
<Bader> it does exist, still it's not open...
<Bader> ALL links, a bit tough
<Bader> public API mwhahahahhah
<elacheche> Bader: If there is a web app we can scrap & use a headless browser to submit requests ;)
<Bader> now, a Centre won't share its data with another institution or Minister, sometimes for very good reason (privacy of citizen's data aka Chawki Gaddes)
<elacheche> OK, then, here is a project idea to whoever will read this, → Centrelizing ALL tn openGov / openData links in one document.. Then someone will find a way to use multiple plateforms to get good info about something :)
<Bader> webapp, my dear if we manage to expose API within the State we'll celebrate
<elacheche> I care very much about privacy, but that's not an excuse, they can publish data without personnal ones
<Bader> elacheche: actually we have a project to enable this...
<elacheche> Cool x)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-30
<davlefou> Bonjour, vous arrivez à accéder à ce site: itweb.co.za ?
<elacheche> davlefou: ce serveur n'a pas un service web qui tourne..
<davlefou> elacheche, pourtant j'ai un retour via mon serveur en UE.
<elacheche> you're right! Maybe the webserver admin is filtering IPs comming from Africa :/
<davlefou> Apparement!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-01
<Bader> \o_ \o/ _o/ Eidkom Mubarak _o/ \o/ \o_
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-02
<elacheche> 3arfi nizarus Happy 3id :D
<elacheche> Happy 3id Bader davlefou pavlushka theShirbiny :) :)
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak elacheche :)
<pavlushka> and Everyone, Eid Mubarak
<elacheche> Thx pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> you too :)
<nizarus> hello @ all
<nizarus> et 3idkom mabrouk
<pavlushka> elacheche: How can I setup a public ftp site using vsftpd? Sorry If it is very workoholic of me or if it made you a bit workoholic :p
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak nizarus :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: by "site" you mean a website?
<davlefou> Bonjour les gars!!!
<theShirbiny> Happy eid elacheche  :)
<elacheche> Happy happy theShirbiny :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: does that make the site http+ftp then if I say yes?
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou!
<elacheche> pavlushka: nop :p
<elacheche> ftp is just to transfert files to a remote machine..
<pavlushka> elacheche: ok then, yes :)
<davlefou> vsftpd est permet de faire un server ftp efficace selon mes souvenirs!
<elacheche> yes davlefou you'"re right
<davlefou> même pour des branc de developpeur sous mac!
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak davlefou theShirbiny :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: To host a website you need to setup a webserver (apache OR nginx) and to put some files under it, for this task you can use ftp, rsync or sftp.. it depends on what you want..
<elacheche> pavlushka: So, what is your goal..
<davlefou> ou ssh, voir sshfs, c'est mieux!
<theShirbiny> Happy Eid pavlushka :D
<davlefou> Bonne Aid a tous.
<pavlushka> elacheche: for instance ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/, I want to make a site like this, my local ISP asked for this fi it's possible for me
<theShirbiny> pavlushka: static or dynamic?
<elacheche> davlefou: non, sshfs pas bon, sftp sera mieux.. ;)
<elacheche> Oh! Youwant to host a public FTP server
<pavlushka> theShirbiny: is ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/ static, I am not sure
<theShirbiny> yes, that's static
<pavlushka> elacheche: yes
<pavlushka> theShirbiny: then static
<theShirbiny> does it have to be ftp? or https is fine?
<pavlushka> elacheche: I am doing it on a RPI, and I want to make only a specific directory accessible
<theShirbiny> Oh, just locally xD
<theShirbiny> I was going to suggest S3
<pavlushka> theShirbiny: is it feasible to host media and other downloadable contents on http?
<pavlushka> theShirbiny: no, I will make it accessible to a WAN(for a district)  network, later
<pavlushka> I am just testing it on my home network
<pavlushka> so far I am able to use vsftpd with username and password and the whole root directory is accessible, for me its ok but not for everyone :)
<pavlushka> on RPI
 * elacheche is sroory, Internet is not stable :/ can't read in real time :/
<pavlushka> elacheche: np, check logs later :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: there is an anonymous access option in the vsftpd cfg file under /etc, try to enable it then restart it then try
<elacheche> pavlushka: https://askubuntu.com/questions/555660/create-a-vsftpd-server-with-anonymous-access
<u-la-la> [ 14.04 - Create a VSFTPD server with anonymous access - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<theShirbiny> or man vsftpd.conf :p
<pavlushka> ok, I dont want to pose serious work threat today for me or anyone, So, some other day may be :D
<pavlushka> thanks theShirbiny and elacheche :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-03
<davlefou> Bonjour,
